# il nuovo che veniva avanti



## ofeliaknitting

Hola!

Me resulta complicado traducir bien esta frase. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?

"Lina, ovviamente, si appassionava per il nuovo che veniva avanti"

Mi intento:

"A Lina, obviamente, le apasionaba lo nuevo, lo que estaba por venir"

Muchas gracias!

o


----------



## Zio Gilito

Me parece correcta tu traducción


----------



## infinite sadness

Il senso è quello di avanzare, "il nuovo che avanza" (¿lo nuevo que avanza?)


----------



## ofeliaknitting

¿No resulta redundante lo nuevo y avanza? ¿Podría decirse simplemente 'progreso'?


----------



## infinite sadness

In spagnolo non saprei, ma in italiano "il nuovo che avanza" è una frase standard.


----------



## ursu-lab

ofeliaknitting said:


> Hola!
> 
> Me resulta complicado traducir bien esta frase. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
> 
> "Lina, ovviamente, si appassionava per il nuovo che veniva avanti"
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "A Lina, obviamente, le apasionaba (todo) lo novedoso que se perfilaba"
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> o





infinite sadness said:


> In spagnolo non saprei, ma in italiano "il nuovo che avanza" è una frase standard.



Sì, ed è sinonimo di "progresso". È molto tipica della fine del XIX-inizi XX secolo.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, ed è sinonimo di "progresso". È molto tipica della fine del XIX-inizi XX secolo.


Sono vecchio ma... fino a un certo punto.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Sono vecchio ma... fino a un certo punto.


Sapessi quanti anni ho io...  

Mi riferivo al contenuto/argomento del testo, non a chi scrive.


----------



## 0scar

_"Lina, obviamente, se apasionaba por lo nuevo que llegaba"_


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Muchas gracias! Habría de haber formulado la pregunta pues sobre 'il nuovo che avanza', disculpad.


----------



## 0scar

ofeliaknitting said:


> ¿Muchas gracias! Tendría que haber formulado la pregunta sobre 'il nuovo che avanza' pues, disculpad.


 
¿Por qué?


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Porque según ursu-lab resulta ser una frase hecha y habría sido más fácil derivar su significado de haber sido planteada así ;-)


----------



## 0scar

Todavia no entiendo, pero no importa, solo quiero aclarar que si la oración exacta que hay que traducir es: "Lina, ovviamente, si appassionava per il nuovo che veniva avanti", entonces esa es la oración que hay que traducir y no otra cosa.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Me refiero al título de la pregunta. En vez de haberlo titulado 'avanti', debería haber puesto 'venire avanti (il nuovo)', si, como dice ursu-lab es una expresión hecha.


----------



## ursu-lab

ofeliaknitting said:


> Me refiero al título de la pregunta. En vez de haberlo titulado 'avanti', debería haber puesto 'venire avanti (il nuovo)', si, como dice ursu-lab es una expresión hecha.



Per correttezza, l'ha detto Infinite Sadness  e io ho confermato che "il nuovo *che avanza*" è una frase "classica" (non "fatta"). Cioè, non è un modo di dire, ma un'espressione tipica e comune.

Sottolineo "avanza", perché invece "veniva avanti" è una pessima parafrasi (come la "morale" dell'altro post). Ma non è colpa del traduttore/traduttrice, e se si può migliorare con la traduzione è meglio farlo.


----------

